# First bareback ride on a new horse, please look and comment :)



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

She looks underweight but besides that she is a beautiful mare. I love a bay horse
Looks like you were having fun  You might give a little more slack on the bit.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah she's fattening up though , thank you it was fun hehe. And in that last pic, I was slowing her back to a walk (my friend has the worst timing!)


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## rosiesmum (Jan 24, 2010)

aww, I love riding bareback  she looks really sweet


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

cute. i agree with she looks underweight . wear a HELMET!!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

cute! but helmet! and where is your thoartlatch on your bridle?!!!


----------

